# Is Eberhard a good watch make



## EE45 (Jan 8, 2017)

Is Eberhard a good watch make


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Well I for one aren't googling it :biggrin:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

They are very decent. I've owned a couple and loved! Swiss made if I recall. A bit spendy for me anymore, but quality is assuredly the.

Had a diver of theirs, scarograph or something like that. Solid piece for sure.


----------



## chrisp75 (Dec 31, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Well I for one aren't googling it :biggrin:


 Think best to enable 'safe search' first :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Good and well respected watchmaker with some appealing vintage examples.







































EE45 said:


> Is Eberhard a good watch make


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The foundation du grand prix d'horlogerie Geneve seem to think it is, it won a prize this year.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

EE45 said:


> Is Eberhard a good watch make


 Hi Roberto, another question asked, as per your other post regarding Creation, have you thought of doing some research yourself into these topics? It can be all part of the fun of owning and collecting watches.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

EE45 said:


> Is Eberhard a good watch make


 Yes.

Well you did ask, perhaps if gave a more detailed explanation as to why you want to know you may get a more detailed answer.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to go to school with a boy called Eberhard, His father was a Nazi rocket scientist


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

EE45 said:


> Is Eberhard a good watch make


 Hello and welcome to The Watch Forum!

Eberhard & Co is a small and independent Swiss high end watchmaker. Established by George Emil Eberhard in 1887, in La Chaux-de-Founds. In 1969 the company was bought by Palmiro Monti and in 2005, the company was taken over by his daughter, Barbara Monti.

I have an Eberhard & Co. Huit Jours with double barrels and eight days power reserve. The movement in this watch was developed by Palmiro Monti based on a Peseux 7001.


----------

